
Ask HN: Any Spatial/3D audio voice communication software? - tcoff91
I&#x27;m looking for something that would make it easier to socialize with friends through the internet while we&#x27;re all socially distancing due to COVID-19.<p>Zoom and things like that are not very good for &#x27;hanging out&#x27; with more than a few people because only 1 person can talk at a time.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something like VRChat or AltSpace VR but that doesn&#x27;t require a powerful computer or a virtual reality headset. It would be ideal if it could run entirely in a web browser but I&#x27;m OK with something native as well if it&#x27;s cross-platform and doesn&#x27;t require much horsepower.<p>Some kind of simplistic 3d environment that we can navigate our avatars around and which has spatial audio simulation so that multiple clusters of users could form and have separate conversations in the same space with low friction would be really nice.<p>If the solution requires that I self-host some software on my own server that would be fine.<p>I know there are various video games that I could use to make this work but ideally i&#x27;d like the friction with onboarding new users to be extremely low. I also don&#x27;t want the focus to be on playing a game but on talking and just chilling out.<p>Thanks!
======
tcoff91
I ended up discovering mozilla hubs! It's exactly what i'm looking for! WOW

